# Which gut ?



## JDS (Jul 14, 2004)

Which gut is generally the most productive for Shark. I know it probably has something to do with time of day, weather etc, but I was wondering if there was one that was generally better than the next. I have just bought a Kayak and have been yaking the baits out past the 3rd bar, with no luck so far. Also, is there one section of the beach at PINS that is generally more productive than the next, and is shark fishing as structure dependant as for trout, reds, etc. I'm not asking for anyone's honey holes, just point me in the right direction if you would ( a PM would work also ). The last time I was down, I found a wade gut in the low 20's that was over 6' deep it held some good slot reds. I still wonder if I should have dropped a shark bait there. My 16 year old son, and nephew are learning to surf fish together, and would really appreciate any info. Thanks in advance for the replies, Jeff. 
p.s. Is shark fishing good all winter ?


----------



## love2fish (May 22, 2004)

Jeff, the best advice I could offer is to stagger baits in order to cover all scenarios. On any given trip we will have baits from the wade gut to 300+ yards out. Rougher water will generally bring them closer in, just the opposite for calm days. Structure is important and we always try to fish it in some form or another (suckouts, pinches, etc..). A deep wade gut is also a very good sign. As far as a section of beach, don't limit yourself to one spot...be mobile. We may drive the whole beach just to return to the 20's. Fishing can be productive all winter, but the elements keep a lot of people home. Sandbars are in and I think after Oz's mako last winter we may see a little more traffic this year LOL!


----------



## SkipJack (May 24, 2004)

MMMMMM....

Sandbars.....Thanksgiving....yes....yes.....muuuuuhahahahahaha


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

That boy is ate up with SHARKIN -----HOOVER. 

I remember those days:
Myself and a handfull of boys and young men started a( Sharkin club)as we called it back in the middle 70's; Called the Galveston MONSTER FISHERMEN.
We couldn't get enough of those big sharks. I rowed out more jackfish halves than I could haul in my f-350. A 16/0 and Rod weighed almost as much as I did back then. Thats why I had to use a 12/0. It wasn't quite as heavy.We didn't catch big sharks every time we rowed out baits ,but we looked good trying, with our matching club shirts and heavy tackle, with a half of jackfish for bait. 
We had alot of fun back then. 

R.R...


----------



## Torpedo (May 21, 2004)

Second Gut. 

Shark are on certain parts of the beach at certain times of the year.


----------



## JDS (Jul 14, 2004)

Thanks very much all. One more question, what does "sand bars are in mean" ?


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

Sand bar shark, AKA brown shark, start showing up in the surf about this time of year. 
They like the water colder than the other sharks.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Most prevalent on padre island,they dont seem to head this far north. (galveston)


----------



## Steelersfan (May 21, 2004)

I leadered a 5'+ sandbar for a friend this past April at High Island. That is the only one I have heard of from the upper coast this year.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Steelersfan said:


> I leadered a 5'+ sandbar for a friend this past April at High Island. That is the only one I have heard of from the upper coast this year.


I know of 2 or 3 sandbars between 6' - 7' caught from Galveston Island on the west end by a couple of guys who post here once in a blue moon. One was caught last year and the other caught year before last. One in March and the other in Aptil.

In April of last year, Willbo caught one that was close to 7 feet at Matagorda.

Last December, the weekend before Christmas, I caught a 4 footer at Matagorda shown in the picture below.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Good to know! and hear.


----------



## Steelersfan (May 21, 2004)

*'04 Sandbar picture*

Here is the picture of the Sandbar from High Island this past April 15th.
I believe it hit a cownose ray if I remember correctly.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Here is a picture of one caught in March a couple of years back in front of Sea Isle. JK is the angler.

It seems that the months of November, December, March, and April are the best times to get one. However, JK told me there was a 6 footer caught on a cast bait at San Luis Pass in January of last year.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I'm generally bay fishing all that time of year and miss out on that type of action . 
I'm glad to hear the sand bars are around here.
Good Job! I've never caught one but here they give a helluva fight.

R.R.... 
I may have to start hitting the surf in winter.


----------



## Skavatar (May 24, 2004)

hey Steelersfan, have you heard from Shark lately? last i heard, he was on vacation or something.


----------

